
Show HN: A Collection of Higher-Order Components for React - d-_-b
https://github.com/deepsweet/hocs/
======
rwieruch
Great selection of helper HOCs!

If you are not familiar with higher order components, maybe this article, a
gentle introduction to higher order components [0], helps.

\- [0] [https://www.robinwieruch.de/gentle-introduction-higher-
order...](https://www.robinwieruch.de/gentle-introduction-higher-order-
components/)

